# Redfield Rampage 20- 60x60 Spotting Scope Kit



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

This is a NIB spotting scope. Never used! Comes with tripod and carrying case. Complete as purchased. If interested, please call or PM.

*$190.00*

Thanks for lookin'

Rick
801-599-8230
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting/Optics/Spotting-Scopes%7C/pc/104792580/c/104752080/sc/104600880/Redfield174-Rampage-Spotting-Scope-Kit/732660.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fspotting-scopes%2F_%2FN-1100251%2FNe-771%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104600880%3FWTz_l%3DUnknown%253Bcat104792580%253Bcat104752080%26WTz_srn%3DBy%2BBrand%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=Unknown%3Bcat104792580%3Bcat104752080%3Bcat104600880


----------

